# Affiches Ipod



## FirsTGorteX (2 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous

Je cherche depuis longtemps déjà mais sans succès à acheter des affiches de publicité pour les Ipods du type de celles sur les abribus ou dans le métro. (J'habite à Paris)

Avez vous une idée de l'endroit où je pourrais en trouver ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

FirsTGorteX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je cherche depuis longtemps déjà mais sans succès à acheter des affiches de publicité pour les Ipods du type de celles sur les abribus ou dans le métro. (J'habite à Paris)
> 
> ...



ba tu peux trouver pâs mal d'affiche apple sur ebay...

apres si quelqu'un sait, ou avoir des affiches gratos (surtout les vieilles)... je suis preneur


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

Oui, moi aussi! Yen a que je trouve pas mal 

J'irais faire un tour sur ebay, mais si vous avez d'autre idées...


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Juin 2005)

je suis aussi preneur !


----------



## nonos (3 Juin 2005)

FirsTGorteX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je cherche depuis longtemps déjà mais sans succès à acheter des affiches de publicité pour les Ipods du type de celles sur les abribus ou dans le métro. (J'habite à Paris)
> 
> ...




Tu peux essayer les revendeurs apple en faisant mettre de côté les affiches,PLV souvent pour eux c'est juste de la pub et il s'en foute


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> souvent pour eux c'est juste de la pub et il s'en foute




pas sur  surtout avec les pub apple


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Ca marche aussi pour les abribus ! Je faisais ça quand j'étais étudiant 

Voilà la technique :
1- repérer sa proie : un abribus pas loin de chez toi. Noter les jours de tournée du gars de chez JC[Biiip] qui vient changer les affiches. En général c'est une fois par semaine.
Note : Il faut parfois être matinal :affraid: 

2- repérer l'affiche convoitée : il y a eu récemment pas mal de campagnes iPod, tu devrais donc trouver ton bonheur.

3- se pointer au jour et à l'heure de la tournée du gars sus-nommé. Là c'est le point critique : un peu trop tôt il est pas encore là, un peu trop tard il sera déjà parti et adieu l'affiche !
Lui demander gentiment si il est d'accord pour te refiler la vieille affiche, pendant qu'il est en train de mettre en place la nouvelle et de nettoyer la vitre.
Note : si tu es une fille, ça marche souvent mieux :rose:

Si il est de bon poil ça a de fortes chances de marcher 


Sinon effectivement eBay ça reste une source fiable si tu peux les toucher à un prix raisonnable. Et aux puces ça doit pouvoir se trouver aussi, je pense...


----------



## bouilla (3 Juin 2005)

Bah y'en a sur presque tous les abris bus !


----------



## bouilla (3 Juin 2005)

ah pardon Mr Stone le signalait... :hein: 

C'est juste que sa méthode est plus "sage"


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Disons que ça évite de démolir l'abribus et d'avoir à se servir d'une voiture-bélier pour exploser la vitre


----------



## FirsTGorteX (3 Juin 2005)

Bah... en fait jvai essayer daller voir a la ratp mais bon, c'est vrai que je peux pas rester nuit et jour devans mon affiche sous vitre, pour attendre l'afficheur . 
Pi sur eBay j'en ai trouvé vraiment aucune !

Menfin, merci de vos conseils quand même et je vais recommencer à chercher sur eBay.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

sur ebay... tapes apple+poster, y en a quelques une en vente, mais y a pas celle de l'ipod...


----------



## bouilla (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Disons que ça évite de démolir l'abribus et d'avoir à se servir d'une voiture-bélier pour exploser la vitre



Nan je vais pas jusque la    

La plupart s'ouvrent par le dessous, et avec une clef apprpriée (je me souviens plus du diametre) ça s'ouvre nickel


----------



## FirsTGorteX (3 Juin 2005)

EURÊÊÊÊÊÊÊÊÊKA !

J'avais vu ke sur les emplacements pour affiches était écrit : "Metrobus"

Je me suis rendu sur le site de cette société et j'ai demandé comment je pouvais avoir des affiches Ipod et voici ce qu'il m'ont répondu :

"Bonjour 

Je m'occupe de cet affichage, je pense avoir les affiches la semaine 
prochaine

Nous vous tiendrons informé 

Pour le coût,........................ c'est gratuit

Bonne journée"


Alors bon je sais pas si y'aura des résultats mais sachez que je vous tient informés et si j'arrive à en avoir je verrai si je peux en prendre pour vous (j'habite Paris-Centre)

@ très bientôt


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

FirsTGorteX a dit:
			
		

> EURÊÊÊÊÊÊÊÊÊKA !
> 
> J'avais vu ke sur les emplacements pour affiches était écrit : "Metrobus"
> 
> ...


   

Je suis super intéressé tiens nous au courant.


----------

